# Your family and your type.



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

Basically, the description says it all.
What's your personality type, and that of your immediate (brothers, sisters, mother, father) family members. Speculation, and guessing are just fine here, but please show which is speculation and which is known by changing the text of the known personality type family members. If you don't feel like limiting yourself to just your immediate family feel free to put up whoever else in your family you want.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

I'll start:
Me - *INTJ*
Mother - *ISFJ*
Father - *ENTJ*
Brother - *ESFP*
Those are all the confirmed immediate family members I've got.
Edit to include a few others:
Maternal Grandmother - *ISTJ*
Paternal Grandmother - INTP (not confirmed, just a possibility.)


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Mother: ESFJ
Father: INFP
Me: ESTJ

IDK about grandparents. I'm an only child.

I must've gotten the SJ temperament from my mom and all the functions themselves (though in reverse for him) from my dad. Makes sense. :happy:

That said, it sure wasn't easy being a T-dom in a family of F-doms...couldn't wait until I was 18, and could then walk on my own carpet instead of eggshells.

However, it did force me to develop my Fi. Without it, I probably would've turned out to be a stereotypical ESTJ asshole.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

Well, it's possible to get all the functions in reverse. I mean, here look at my dad's function breakdown:
Te, Ni, Se, Fi.
Now look at my brother's:
Se, Fi, Te, Ni.
Almost exact opposite, but it's the same functions.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

Mom-INFJ (Or so she says, I think she's an ESFJ)
Dad-INTJ
Me-INTJ
Brother-ISFP

I have a step family and a half sister and I have their types written somewhere, but I'm not gonna go dig it up.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

It's cool, I'd rather people not post step-family members. I'm more looking for blood relatives, but if it's just so important to you that it has to be done I'm not going to stop you.


----------



## col (Jun 4, 2011)

Me - INTP - Software engineering
Mother - INTJ - No career but great thinker non the less
Father - ENTJ - PHD in biochemistry & now in management

My brother says that MBTI is a cult, so I will have to guess for him. I guess INTJ. Hes a musician.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

*Mom:* ISFJ (confirmed)
*Dad:* INFJ (confirmed)
*20 Year-Old Brother*: ENTJ (speculation)
*14 Year-Old Brother*: ESFJ (speculation)
*13 Year-Old Sister*: ENFP (speculation, but I'm pretty sure of this one)
*2 Year-Old Sister*: ENFP (pure speculation...she's two; but honestly I wouldn't be surprised)


The youngest three are all adopted. Which could explain how three ENFPs got into one family. Also how two introverted parents raised all extroverted children.


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

My brother - INTJ
Me - ISTJ with qualities of INTJ
Mum - Don't know
Dad - Don't know

With my mum and my dad i can't be bothered to work it out and I'm too afraid to ask them


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

col said:


> Me - INTP - Software engineering
> Mother - INTJ - No career but great thinker non the less
> Father - ENTJ - PHD in biochemistry & now in management
> 
> My brother says that MBTI is a cult, so I will have to guess for him. I guess INTJ. Hes a musician.


Congrats, Col. It looks like you somehow managed to not inherit any of your personality from your parents.

Edit.


Skadi said:


> My brother - INTJ
> Me - ISTJ with qualities of INTJ
> Mum - Don't know
> Dad - Don't know
> ...


Alright, Skadi, I'm going to just wildly guess here and say that between your mom and your dad one is INTP, and the other is ENTJ.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Me- ENTP EIE-Ni 4w3 > 9w8 > 7w6 so/sp
Mom- ENFP ESE-Fe 4w3 > 8w7 > 5w4 so/sx
Dad- ESTJ SLE-Ti 3w4 > 5w6pr > 1w9 sp/so


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Toesklok said:


> Alright, Skadi, I'm going to just wildly guess here and say that between your mom and your dad one is INTP, and the other is ENTJ.


OK thank you  I'll have a look and maybe pluck up the courage to ask them to take the test.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

Aleksei said:


> Me- ENTP EIE-Ni 4w3 > 9w8 > 7w6 so/sp
> Mom- ENFP ESE-Fe 4w3 > 8w7 > 5w4 so/sx
> Dad- ESTJ SLE-Ti 3w4 > 5w6pr > 1w9 sp/so


 The thing I'm curious about is where your Ti came from.



Skadi said:


> OK thank you  I'll have a look and maybe pluck up the courage to ask them to take the test.


 Not a problem, and if they don't want to try browsing the INTP and ENTJ forums and seeing if your parents act like any of them.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Toesklok said:


> The thing I'm curious about is where your Ti came from.


I think the point of Ji functions is that they're born of an inclination to challenge the judgments you're born around, so it doesn't depend on your parents' types.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

Aleksei said:


> I think the point of Ji functions is that they're born of an inclination to challenge the judgments you're born around, so it doesn't depend on your parents' types.


 I just think that people's personality is either inherited, or learned from their parents. Right now I'm thinking it may be a little of both.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

A lot of these are educated guesses. The only "confirmed" person is my maternal aunt, who did a test for the Enneagram. Her results were a bit skewed (she tested as a 4w5, which she is definitely not), but otherwise accurate.

Mother: INFJ, 6-9-2 sp/so
Father: ESTP, 8w9-7-2 or 8w9-6-2 so/sx (or so/sp)
Sister: ESFP, 7w6-4w3-? sx/so (or so/sx)
Me: INTJ, 6w7-9w8-4w5 sp/sx

Aunt (maternal): ESFP, 4w3-7w8-9w8
Grandfather (maternal): ISTP, 6w5
Grandmother (maternal, step-): ESFJ, 2w1
Grandmother (maternal): ExFx (very, very mentally unhealthy)

Aunt 1 (paternal): ESFJ
Uncle (paternal): ISTP
Aunt 2 (paternal): ENFP
Aunt 3 (paternal): ESFP

Never met my paternal grandparents and I don't know my dad's siblings well enough to do the Enneagram for 'em.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Me- INTJ
Sister- ENTP
Mother- INTJ 
Father- ESTJ

All of my mothers side are NT's they have all done the test.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

I'm probably going to get this thread stickied, it looks like it may need it.
Also, it appears that I'm going to need to re-test my theory on personality type inheritance.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

More up to date version (I figured out some where wrong when I last did this on another thread XD)

Mum - ENFJ
Sister - ESxP
Dad - ENFP
Twin sister - INFJ
Me - ENFP

I don't know about the rest of my family, not that there are many more...


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Toesklok said:


> I just think that people's personality is either inherited, or learned from their parents. Right now I'm thinking it may be a little of both.


I think it's probably based on complex factors of your upbringing, the values your parents teach you, how you react to them, how you react to your parents and society in general... not really as simple as nature versus nurture.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

*Me:* INFP
*Dad:* ISTJ
*Mom:* ESFJ
*Cousin(male 19):* ESFP
*Cousin (female 24):* ESFJ


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Toesklok said:


> I'll be sure to include several other factors that affect personality type. Although people do go through a six year period where they "try on" personality types to see what fits, and it is possible that some elements of this are integrated into you when you discover your true type.


Myself, my brother and my sister have pretty much Always been our types (and from everything I know about my parents from when they were young, they have to). I actually made my whole family take the test, and there was a lot of laughing as we researched our types, because it was just so weirdly spot on. We've all maybe been one way more than another at different stages of course, but I think that our core personalities have always been the same. 

Dad - INTJ
Mom - ESFJ
Me - INFJ (funny, because I've always been the biggest mixture of my parents, I am looks wise too)
Sister - ENFP (funny, because she's always been most black sheep, and is looks wise too - love her though )
Brother - ENTJ (he's always been the most like my dad, but a lot more outgoing, and looks almost exactly like my dad)


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Myself: ENTJ
Father: INTJ(Too "odd" of an individual to be sure)
Mother: ENFP(Almost certain)
Brother: INTJ
Brother: ESTJ
Brother: INFJ

I also have twin brothers not yet developed enough for me to accurately type.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Toesklok said:


> It still seems like Personality (or at least the cognitive functions that make up the personality) are, more or less, inheritable.


I'm curious as to why my sister and I both use Fi/Te, yet both of our parents use Fe/Ti. Clearly, we inherited the Se/Ni axis, but not the judgement functions. Why?

Three possibilities:
1) Mistyping. Could be: I thought I was an INFP for ages and that my mother was an ISFJ for a few months.
2) Environmental factors; a "nurture" effect. Possible, considering we share dominant (perceiving) functions with a parent. 
3) Inheritance from (great-)grandparents. As I mentioned, I've no idea on my paternal grandparents, so maybe we got something from them.



Veggie said:


> Dad - INTJ
> Mom - ESFJ
> Me - INFJ (funny, because I've always been the biggest mixture of my parents, I am looks wise too)
> Sister - ENFP (funny, because she's always been most black sheep, and is looks wise too - love her though )
> Brother - ENTJ (he's always been the most like my dad, but a lot more outgoing, and looks almost exactly like my dad)


It's interesting you mentioned this. My sister looks like our mom when she was younger (true story: I saw a picture once and my jaw dropped at the semblance), yet her personality is so much like our dad's. Apparently I look more like Dad's side of the family, but my personality is very much like my mom's.


----------



## Just talk to me. (May 16, 2011)

me: esfp
sister: estp
husband: istj
son 14:estj
daughter 11: infp
daughter 7: esfp (speculation)
my mother and father I dont even know where to begin.


----------



## Maggalicious (Oct 16, 2010)

ME - INFP, sad huh....im like the most sensitive in the family it sucks but since my mom and stepdad are NF's they understand
Mom- ENFP ,
she could be a bit neurotic and a nutcase because if she doesn't receive any sort of validation or compliment she feels under appreciated and gets moody and with me being introverted i can see the great things she does for the family and at work and appreciate it very much like gardening, achievements with her students, cooking, cleaning etc but i am not that kind of person who cheers a person on externally....but i am sort of grateful she is an ENFP because she has forced me to show more of appreciation externally rather then keeping it to myself...i guess sometimes i came off as indifferent when people tried sharing the rewards and accomplishments they've earned/made in life....im working on my extraverted side...soon...lol 
Stepdad - INFJ
Hes a really cool dude, hes a college administrator and hes in charge of student services. He really loves his job because he loves helping students, and improving the community college education system. His job is just very fulfilling i guess because that NF in him likes to help ppl. He came into my life in the middle of my high school years (right now i'm sophomore college) HIm and I are pretty similar because we both love old school music like stevie wonder and otis redding and much more...love songs all day!! haha i love my stepdad and im glad my mom married him because hes just like us NF's and he has helped me out a lot in the past with school, boys, and just figuring myself out. I love and admire my stepdad, he is awesome. In fact, both my mom and stepdad are awesome because we could always talk about deep issues and they like taking me out to fancy restaurants which is soo fun. We all get along so well but sometimes i think i need to be with my own age group or at least with ppl who are the same page as me but emotional intellectual people are hard to find uggh!! haaha im just very intense serious person but also funny and easy to be around...weird huh. im started to hate being like the third wheel on my mother/stepdads outtings but i hope one day i'll find a guy who likes to go out eat at funky hole the whole places that remind you of home and just talk about our deep issues and philosophize all day haha i know i know....im dreaming! AGain! lol
DAD - ESTP
being an SP makes him live in the moment i noticed which could be a good and bad thing. hes not very ambitious (hes a bartender) and does not like showing his emotions that often and he has weird logic, really! for example, he does not believe in the holocaust but when i explain to him there are pictures and sites to prove of the genocide that occur he refutes by saying "Have you heard of photoshop?!!" and then he just sits there like HOW CAN YOU BELIEVE IT hahah (PS do not get offended). My dad is strange and he was raised in Mexico so his customs or understanding of things is completely different from mine so at times i can't get him errr!(we live in the US though, and no i don't speak spanish sadly lol) I live with my mom and stepdad btw. anyways him being an sp, he can be hard to relate but he tries to understand me but he'll never understand me like my mom and stepdad too. Even though my dad will never completely understand he has taught me to live in the moment rather then regret the past and worry about the future, thanks dad but i still i have trouble living in reality haha (INFPness) lol  I think my dad thinks we're close but to me, i do not feel close him i guess because he'll never understand my quirky idealist like perception.
Brother - ESTP/J
Im not sure about this one but sometimes he acts like my dad because he not that sentimental but hes really funny to be around and he has ton of freinds unlike me but most of his friendships are not as meaningful as mine. He may have a lot of friends but not one of them is a closest buddy or BFF or whatever you call them. Im not sure he is P or J, hes pretty messy and flakes a lot...i guess hes more of P but he still has a good sense of reality and getting stuff done unlike my dad, hes currently transferred to the university and Im proud of him, I love you brother even though we are not all that close! haha 
Brothers GF - IM not sure but i know for sure shes an INTROVERT because she so quiet and spends most of her time in her bedroom. oh and shes very sensitive, definitely an F. she might even be INFP or ISFP. not sure.


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Toesklok said:


> Not a problem, and if they don't want to try browsing the INTP and ENTJ forums and seeing if your parents act like any of them.


I tired that and I couldn't think. So I asked my brother and he said that our dad is INT[?] and our mum is ESF[?] and I agreed with him.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

myself - INFP
Mother - INFJ
Father - ESTP
Brother - INTP/ISTP combo


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

Self: INTP
Mother: INFJ
Father: ISXJ


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Mother: ISFP
Father: Speculating an ENFJ
Brother: Speculating an ESFP or ESTP
Me: INFJ

I often related best to my father before he went really crazy.


----------



## kimINFJ (Jun 5, 2011)

Me = INFJ
Brother = INFP
Mother = ESFJ
Father = INTJ


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

Me: ENFP
Mother: INTJ
Father: ESFP
Step-Father: ENTJ


----------



## soul215 (Apr 26, 2011)

soul215 said:


> Mother- ESFP
> Father- ENTP
> Sister- INTP
> Brother- hes confused!
> ...


Let me take that all back. I just finally typed them. That first one was actually a guestimate to see how close I came to their personality hahaha. Heres the edited version:

ME: ENTP
MOM: ESFJ
DAD: ISFJ
SISTER: ISFJ
BROTHER: ESTP

** I was surrounded by NOTHING but SF types. Is that bad? How the heck am I the only NT in the family? I feel like I dont belong now haha.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

From what I can tell
Mother ISTJ 
Father seemed like ExTJ
Stepfather ISTJ maybe also? That would explain a lot.
Half-Brother 1: ISFP
Half-Brother 2: ESxP
of course me: ESFP
I don't know my half-sisters enough to guess.


----------



## Miss Audacity (May 20, 2011)

This is all based on my own speculation, but I'm pretty positive about them.

*-- My Immediate Family*
My Mom: ESFJ _(MIGHT be ESFX)_
My Dad: INTJ 
My Older Brother: ESTP
Me: INFP

Lmao, when I first pieced these together, life with my family suddenly made a hell of a lot more sense. 
For years, I described myself as having my mom's heart and my dad's brain. I guess I was pretty spot on, wasn't I? xD


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I have no idea the type of my family members all I know that ESTPs don't seem to be their no.1 favorite guys.

I get along well with my little brother though. We're very similar. I suspect he's an SP of some sort.


----------



## Mereallysmart (Jun 7, 2011)

Dad: ISFJ (but almost ISTJ/ISFJ)
Mom: ENFP
Me: INFP
Sister: ESFJ (But almost ESFJ/ESTJ

I've almost noticed a pattern in families- My mom and I share every trait except for the introversion I inherited from my dad.
And my sister shares every trait with my dad-except for the Extraversion she inherited from my mom. I wonder if personality type is affected by genetics, and if so, personality inheritance within families follows this same pattern...


----------



## blu (May 13, 2011)

Me: INFP
Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Sister: ISFP
Brother: INTJ

Yuck, try living with two INTJs and an extroverted sensor when you're INFP... not easy. For more fun, my brother has problems and so tries to control everyone 24/7, my parents are both convinced they understand me, and I'm a total empath.
Sympathy please? *puppy eyes* lol... but it does get abrasive sometimes...
( /rantover


----------



## KimmyCat (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm an ESFP.
Mom - ENFJ
Dad-ESTJ
Sister- ESFJ
Sister -ENTP


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Me - ISTP
Mom - ISFJ 
Dad - ESFJ 
Sister - ESFJ

All confirmed.

Poor little STP me in a family full of SFJ's. I got ordered around a lot. Not that I ever listened but their attempts were rather frustrating. :mellow:


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Me: INFJ
Dad: ENTJ
Mom: ESFJ
older sister: ESFJ
younger brother: INFP

confirmed


----------



## Eldritch Blue Rose (Apr 7, 2011)

Me: INFP
Brother: ISFJ
Dad: IxTJ (I'm leaning towards ISTJ, but TBH I'm not sure)
Mom: ESxJ (I'm leaning towards ESFJ, but TBH I'm not sure)


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

These are all really helpful, thanks everyone for taking an interest in this.


----------



## Taker (Jun 14, 2011)

Me: INFJ
------------
Dad: INTJ
Mom: ISFJ
------------
Older Sister: ESFJ
Oldest Brother: ESTJ
Older Brother: ESTP/ESFP
Younger Brother: ISTJ
----------------------------

It seems like I inherited all of my characteristics from my Dad except for my mother's feeling function.


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

I had as many of my immediate family take an online MBTI test as I could get. My Dad got a strong ISTJ, my Mom got ESTJ(which my dad and I dont think is correct, most likely ESFP), My younger brother got ENFP(and is 100% ENFP imo)my younger sisters got ISFP and ESFJ. I am either ISFP or ISFJ, not too sure since the only thing I test heavy in is Introverted. Everything else is split litterlly 50/50 lol.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Mom: ENTJ
Dad: INTP
Sister: ENFP
Me: ENTP

My ENTJ mom is an accounting manager, so her job is bossing people around, counting money, and signing papers. My INTP dad is a software engineer. They're just stereotypes of their respective types. My mom also runs the whole household. Without her, we'd all forget to eat and die. Awesome.

If my sister was an INTJ, all the NTs would be represented in my family, but she had to go and ruin the pattern. Darn.


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

Don't stop posting now. The more people who post here the better.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Me - ESTP

Dad - ISFP

Mom - ENTJ

Younger Sister - INTJ (everyone in the house tends to stay away from her, we all think she's too quirky and annoying)

Younger Brother - I really don't know, he's 8, so its kinda hard to type him.


----------



## ReliveTheMagic (Jun 17, 2011)

I speculate that my mom is something like - ESFP. I think that's gotta be it.
I think my brother is ISFP - im pretty damn sure.
Me INFP

me and my brother get along very well most of the time
mother is quite different. always on the go. haha.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Me - Infp 4W5
Father - Intj 5W4
Mother - ISFJ 6W7
GMother - ENFJ 3W2
Gfather - ESFJ 6W5


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFP

Big bro: INTJ
Me: ESTJ
Lil bro: ESFJ
Lil sis: ENFP

E : I : S : N : T : F : J : P = 4 : 2 : 3 : 3 : 3 : 3 : 4 : 2

SJ : SP : NT : NF = 2 : 1 : 2 : 1

So it's pretty balance.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Mom: ISFP
Dad: IXTP
Grandpa: INTJ
Grandma: ESXP
Dad's mother: ENFJ
Me: INTJ 
Aunt: ESTJ
Little brother: INTP
Uncle: ISTP


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Further development:

Me: ISTJ

Brother: INTJ

Mum: INTJ - but me and my brother still think that she is deviantly xSFx, possibly E because she is not aware how load she is speaking at times, and how she is mainly speaking at meal times (most of the time it is silent, or a conversation between my brother and my dad with the occasional input from me and my mum, which doesn't last long)

Dad: INTx, still a speculation.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

Dad: INTJ (confirmed)
Mom: ESFJ (confirmed)
Older brother: ISTP (not confirmed)
Younger brother: ENFJ (confirmed)
Me: INTP (confirmed)


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Father: ISTP
Mother: ISTJ
Brother 1: ESTJ
Brother 2: ISFP
Sister 1: ESTJ
Sister 2: ENFP

Me: INTJ


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Me: INTJ (confirmed)
Mom: ISFJ (she has taken the test, and she got ESFJ by a small margin, but I think she's more of an ISFJ)
Dad: ENTP (confirmed by the fact that he totally refused to take the test seriously and offered the sort of completely off-the-wall, irrelevant answers that only an ENTP can come up with) :crazy:

So my parents are complete opposites and I am oddly enough a perfect combination of their letters.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Me - INTP (confirmed)
Mother - ESFJ (not confirmed)
Father - ISTP (not confirmed)


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

Okay now I think my dad is an istp and my older brother an istj....


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

All of this is speculation, expect for my sis who typed herself as such. Though I'm pretty confident about about my speculations. And the last four family members are from my mom's side of the family.

Mom: ISTJ 
Dad: ISFP 
Sister: INFP 
Me: INFP 
Grandmother: ESFJ 
Grandfather: xSTJ
Uncle: xSTP 
Aunt: ESFJ 

Looks like my uncle is the only one with a couple of mystery functions.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Mom: ESFJ (maybe ISFJ)
Dad: ESTJ
Brother: ISTP
Sister: Claims to be INTP (I think she's really ISFP)
Me: INFP


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Dad: INFJ 
Mom: ENFP
Brother: ENTP
Me: XNFP


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Dad: ESTJ or ESFP (lives in another state)
Mom: ESFJ
Step-dad: ISTJ
Oldest 1/2 Brother: IxFP (leaning ISFP)
Older 1/2 Brother: ESTJ
Older 1/2 Sister:ESFP
Me: you can look for youself

no Intuiteers in my family. Bawwwwww so misunderstuud


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I think my mother is an ISTJ although she is not cold, detached or 'logical' by any means. My father is probably an ESTJ and I have no clue about my sister, maybe an ESFP.

I'm becoming less and less certain what my type might be.


----------



## vitamformose (Mar 14, 2011)

Me: INTP
Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Brother: ESFP

My parents are recently separated, and I live with my mom. My brother's headed off to college. 

I haven't gotten along with my mom very well ever since I started to try and move in my own direction a bit more- maybe at 11 years old? It oscillates in intensity. My bro is going through some issues with overreaction, taking things personally, becoming threatening in demeanor when angry, etc. We're close, but I think he needs to cool it. I feel bad for him - our family is full of hotheads (except for dad) and he's just a big, tall guy and me and my mom are short, petite women, so whenever he gets mad to meet our anger, it always _seems_ to exceed it, whether or not it actually does. 

I have a great relationship with my dad, I feel like I can go to him whenever with whatever. He's a lot more lax with me than my mom is, but I respect his rules more (and tend to be more willing to obey them) because he tells me the reason for the rules and allows me to explain my side. He has very high expectations, like my mom, but with her it seems like that's all that's important and with dad he seems concerned with my "inner world," which means a whole lot more to me than the external manifestations that my mom values. I take after my dad in a whole lot, but I'm less collected, calm (I take after my mom's Irish rage ), organized, and structured. And less smart, because my dad is awesome like that.


----------



## srsly (Jun 10, 2011)

Um.
Father - xSTP
Mother- ESFx (She's really sick right now. She's always telling me to plan ahead and think of the future.... then she goes and buys things on impulse)
Brother- xNxP
Sister- ENTP
Neice- ISxJ
Nephew- INFP
 Brother- ENFP
Sister- ISFP

Me-ISFP
Both my mother and father have forced me to adopt an ESTP attitude.


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Me: INFJ
Daddy: ISTJ
Ma: ISFP
Sister: ENFJ
Sister: ESF?
Brother: ENTP
Brother: E?F?


----------



## SpaceBurrito (Jul 11, 2011)

Me - INFJ
Mother - ESFJ
Father - ESTJ

I'm an only child. I feel like I have a difficult relationship with my parents, and things can get pretty intensely bad between them and I... Don't know if this is coincidence(it may just be agrivated by the fact that I'm a hormonal teenager, and they're quite old to have a child of my age), or if there's acutally something behind our relationship and personality types.


----------



## logic23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mom: ENFJ
Grandfather: ISTJ
Grandmother: INTP
Dad: INTP
Me: INTP !


----------



## DelusionalAlchemist (Jan 10, 2011)

Mom: entj (suppresed)
Dad: intp (unhealthy)
older brother: intj
me: intp (somewhat unhealthy)
sister: isfj (unhealthy)
little brother: istp 

My dad has calmed down in recent years, but he used to bully all of us. My mom has a lot of emotional baggage because of him and her isfj mother which makes her prone to emotional outbursts, and creates a stigma between my sister and her. Personality wise, my older brother is the healthiest one of us, He had to grow up without a father figure and an extreme illnesses and helped me deal with a lot of my issues (which aren't completely resolved), but the fact that he took the time and effort to help me realize that I'm not worthless trash has made an incredibly positive impact on me.
Being a feeler, my sister has had a tough time developing a relationship with my mom due to the fact that she (my mom) has completely ignored her emotions for so long that she didn't understand the gap in their relationship until recently and has made an active effort in trying to open up and understand her daughter.
I don't know much about my younger brother because he is usually out playing in the neighborhood with his friends but I do know that he struggles in school because of illness. (i know more than that but I don't know how his brain works so i'm not gonna say anymore)

TL;DR
we are a family with daddy issues and intj's are better at coping than everyone else.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Hm, I only live with my mom, and she is ENFJ. I am INFP. 
My ex-step-dad was a very unhealthy ISTP


----------



## Toesklok (May 30, 2011)

I'm back from my little vacation, and haven't been here in a while, so I thought I'd give a bit of an update on some of the things I've found out.
Step-grandfather: *ESFJ*
Uncle (Mother's side) : ESFP
Uncle (Mother's side) : ENTP
Grandfather: ENFJ (My Mother doesn't remember him as very kind and compassionate as you would expect of most ENFJs but she is a very sensitive soul, she's ISFJ, and he was going through a really hard time and I believe I read that ENFJs can have quite a short temper when under stress.)
Uncle (Father's side) : ISFP
Side note: I know that I shouldn't put a space between parenthesis and a colon but I didn't want to make what looked like the start of a parenthesis and then accidentally make an emoticon.


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm intrigued by 2 things that have struck me in this thread. The first thing is how many families have more than 1 N family member. I am the only one in my family. I think it would be interesting to see how the lone N in a family compares to a family with multiple or predominantly Ns. I just think that those Ns are more confident, well-adjusted. 

Me-INFP
Mother-ESFJ
Father-ISTP
Sister-ESFP

Other than me, the others are all guesses, but I think I've typed them well.

I WISH there were another N in the house growing up.

The other thing I noticed is the number of marriages between Ss and Ns and how many are complete opposites.


----------



## CyberHiker (Aug 8, 2011)

Me-INTP
Dad-INTJ
Mom-INFP
Brother-ESFP
Now I see why my brother always complains about not being able to communicate with us.

Paternal Grandfather - ENFJ
" Grandmother - ISTJ

Maternal Grandfather - ESTP
" Grandmother - INTJ

Maternal Aunt - ISFP

Paternal Uncles - ESFJ, ISTJ
Paternal Aunts - ENFP, ESFP, ISTP


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay both parents are extroverts and feelers:
Father: ESFJ
Mother: *ENFP*
Siblings and I introverts(weird, but true):
Brother:*INFJ*
Sister:*ISTJ*
Me:*INTJ*


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

The ones I know are:
Me: ISTJ
Dad: INFP
Mom: ISTJ
Brother: INTJ
Oldest Sister: ISFJ

Guesses of either mine or my dad's
Second oldest sister: INFP
Paternal Grandpa: INTJ
Sister-in-law: ESFJ


----------



## aallyy (Aug 8, 2011)

Me - ISFP
Sister - INTP
Brother - ISTJ
Dad - ISTP
Mom - INTP

My mom said she used to be an ISFP (like me) when she was little, but she changed as she got older. She thinks it was because of her job.


----------



## naoms (Aug 2, 2011)

Me ~ INTP
Brother ~ ESFJ
Mom ~ ISFP
Dad ~ ISFJ

Curiously, I relate better with my brother...


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Me- ENFP borderline ISFP
Mother- ENFJ _(assumed)
_Father- ISTJ _(assumed)
_Little brother- ENFP _(assumed)
_Grampa- INTP _(assumed)


_Trust me, these are very educated assumptions.


----------



## Black Hole (Jun 9, 2011)

Me: INTP
My dad: INTJ
My mom: INFJ
My sister: ESFP
My brother: INTP

We're always joking about how my sister is nothing like anyone else in our family, while the rest of us all have pretty similar interests and personalities. It's most evident with our humor. She doesn't understand any of our humor, and we usually can't determine when she's using humor. It's a rare occasion in which an ESFP probably doesn't feel like she fits in much. She's always complaining how my parents favor me because they identify with me and consider me smarter, and I'd beg to differ. They don't favor me, she just wants my parents to be different, which she has outright stated. I, on the other hand, am very satisfied. It's interesting looking at the family dynamic from the point of view of other family members.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

Me: ISTP
My mom: ENFJ
Father: I?TP (hard to tell since he passed away when I was young)
Sister: Most likely ENFJ

I probably also had several teachers (one for certain) who were ENFJs, and they, like my mother, were almost always on my case, driving me up walls! Apparently they didn't respect my introvertedness or perceiving qualities (although vice versa is probably true :tongue.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Father - Te-dom, possibly ESTJ.
Mother - ESFJ, I think; I'll have to look into it more.

Siblings - Unsure.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Mom: *ISTJ*
Dad: *ENTJ*
Brother: *ISTP*
Me: *INTJ*

All confirmed. I made them take several tests.


----------



## ENFP_of_Pasta (Aug 30, 2011)

I am an ENFP, my mother is an ESFJ, my father is an ISFP, my father's mother (my grandmother) is an ISTJ, and my younger sister is an INFP. I'm fairly certain my dog is ENFP and my cat is INTJ.  If this can be included, I have an ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, and two INFP friends.


----------



## Reclaimer (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm an INFJ. The following aren't definite, as my family haven't taken the Myers-Briggs test, but here's an estimate: =p

Father: INTJ
Mother: ISFJ
Sister: ISFJ
Brother#1: ESTJ
Brother#2: ESTP
Brother#3: ISTJ


----------



## Tillie (Sep 12, 2011)

Father: *INTJ*
Mother: *ENFP*
Brother 1: *ESTJ*
Brother 2: *ENTP*

Me: *INFJ*

Mother in law: ISFJ
Father in law: ISTJ
Husband: *ISTP*

Our daughter so far, is very obviously introverted, but that's all I know as she's only 2 years old.


----------



## shewhobabbles (Sep 13, 2011)

My psychologist (an NF indecently) is really into MBTI and made both me and my parents take it, when looking over the fuction discriptions my mom tried to claim N and he and I had to stifle our giggles  But it has really helped me understand where they are coming from, whilst accepting that they probably won't be able to have the same understanding of my way of thinking due to the SJ thing. 

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISTJ
Younger Sister: ENFP/J- She scored ENFJ on the online test I made her take last week, but her J was really low and the ENFP description just fits her better imo. I also read her a description of ENFP and she said it sounded like her. 

Speculation
Half Sister 1: ESFP- I'm pretty sure about this, she has always been a live in the moment, life of the party kind of girl. She also learned three different instruments during her childhood so that SP artistic bent is there.

Half Sister 2: ENFJ- I have never lived with her (she is my dad's daughter from a previous relationship and was raised by her mom) and thus haven't spent that much time with her compared to my other sisters, but I'm pretty sure about all of the letters except for the N but I'm going with my hunch. She is very caring (just got her masters in social work) and idealistic yet practical. 

Grandfather: ESTJ- I am 99.99% sure, he is a total patriarch and an extremely black and white worldview. He served in the Coast Guard before marrying and has been heavily involved in the Auxiliary for nearly forty years, hence the ESTJ commitment to service.

Grandmother: ISFP- As you can tell there aren't many introverts in my family, my grandma and I have always enjoyed a special relationship. She's quiet and disorganized like me. Definitely not an N though.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Me: INTP
My dad: ESFJ
My mom: ISTJ
My sister: ESFP
My other sister:ESFJ

Needless to say..I feel lonely. I envy everyone with NT families :sad:


----------



## Blind boxer (Sep 12, 2011)

Me: probably INFP

My mom:INTJ

My dad:My guess ESFP

My grandma: My guess ISFJ


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

My [only sibling] brother and me are both INFJ. [He took the test, but he seems more like an INTJ to me]
I think my mom is an ESFJ
My dad is either an INFP or possibly INTP.
[divorced, btw]
I get told that I'm a perfect combination of my parents. IN from my dad and FJ from my mum!


----------



## Starr (Aug 21, 2011)

Grandma: ISTJ (my guess)
Dad: INTP (confirmed)
Mom: INFJ/INTJ (my guess)
Me: INFP (but I test 50/50 on I/E)
Sister: ISFP
half sister: ESFJ (guess, 99% sure)
half sister: ENFP (guess, but 100% sure lol)
Nephew: ISFJ


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

My mom: *INFJ*
Brother #1: *ENTP*
Brother #2 *INFP*

Me: *INTJ*


----------



## AshleyB (Sep 4, 2011)

Me: INTJ
My brother: INTP
My sister: ESFx
My mom: ISFJ
My dad (I don't know if he's taken the test and I don't feel like asking him because we don't get along so I'll just guess): ENFJ
My other sister (she's too young to understand some of the questions on MBTI tests so I'll just guess): xNFx


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

here goes

Dad: crazy ESTP
Mom: ISFJ
Little Brother: INTP
Maternal grandmother: ESFJ
Maternal uncle: something along the lines of INTP/ISTJ
Cousin: I_FP

Me: INFP

my parents sometimes look at my brither and me with a weird expression due to our N xD, we get along really well though


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Me-INTJ
Father-ISTJ
Mother-ISFJ
Brother-ISTP
Father's Side-
Grandfather-ISTJ
Grandmother-INFJ
Cousins, who are essentially like siblings-Male ENTJ, Female INTJ, Male ISTP. They're parents are probably INFP(Uncle) and INTJ(aunt)
Other Aunt and Uncle-ESFP and ENFP. Predictably, the ENFP has always been the "fun" aunt.

Mother's Side(I don't know them as well, so these are loose guesses)-
Uncle-ESFP
2nd Cousin-ESFJ Her husband-INFJ
Other second cousin(male)-ENFP


----------



## Dynamic Equilibrium (Oct 31, 2011)

Mom and Dad both ISTJs
Me INTP 
I wasn't close to either of my parents, I spent as much time as possible alone. Other family members were not around very much. I felt very alienated growing up and despised the rigidity of my parent's expectations. I was quiet and tried not to make trouble and just be invisible, but I was miserable. I actually feel I would have been better off having an F in the family (even though I'm a T), someone more concerned with individual value and harmony, because it has just been hard to learn to value myself as an individual and learn that feelings are okay, given the rejection of those concepts by very cold, rigid, non-empathetic parents. 

I have a sister 10 years younger who is ESFP (this did not count as having a feeler in the family while I was growing up given the age difference). I'm drawn to a lot of ESFPs my age because their sense of adventure brings me out of my shell. But my sister and I have had trouble relating to each other and don't have much in common or much to enjoy talking about really. 

ISTJ mom has two sisters: her older sis is ENFP, her younger sis is I think ISTJ. Their father was I think ISTJ. 
The ENFP aunt and her ex husband who was I think ESFP have a daughter who is ESFP. Oddly, my mom's younger sister (ISTJ), like my mother, also married an ISTJ (I think). I say oddly because ISTJ-ISTJ did not seem to work well for my parents, but it seems to have worked well for my younger aunt. Perhaps both sisters were "marrying their father", as seems to be a common psychological drive, maybe especially so since the SJ girls probably related well to their father in living up to family expectations and values etc. and were the "good girls" and might have wanted to replicate that SJ consistency in their own partnerships, whereas my ENFP aunt was the wild child from what I hear. I still see that in her myself too compared to her sisters.


----------



## 404 Not Found (Dec 20, 2011)

Me: ISTP
Mom: ISFP
Dad: ENTP
Sis: PEST


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

Dad = ISTJ/P
Mum = ESFP (possibly borderline type)
Sis 1 = INFJ
Sis 2 = INFP
Me = INTJ
Bro 4 = ESTP
Bro 5 = ENFJ


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mom- I'm not sure but maybe ENTJ (although she's really hard to place, I'm going to have to get her to take the test)
Dad- Maybe ESTP (again, hard to place)
Me- INFP (how'd that happen??)
Brother 1: ESFJ
Brother 2: ISFP I think

As you can tell, my family is quite mixed. I'm not sure how my youngest brother and I wound up as introverts as everyone else in my family is extroverted. But it does explain why my parents and I are always at odds. And why my youngest brother also has more issues but my middle brother doesn't seem to have that many issues with them. I never really felt like I fit in. This is probably why.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Mum - ISFJ
Granny - ESFJ
Dad - ESTP
Me - ENTP


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Me - INTJ
Mom - INFJ
Dad - ESTJ
Sister - XXFP

I collide with my moms F, my dads SJ and my sisters P mostly.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

70-80% of people are sensors, and all I see there is xNxx, not cool


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

Me: INTJ
Mother: ISXJ
Father: INTJ
Half-Sister:ESFP (same father, go figure!)

Cousins on my mother's side:
Oldest First Cousin: ENTJ
Second First Oldest Cousin:ISTP
Youngest First Cousin:ISFP
Aunt (mom's sister):ISFP

Grandmother (maternal): ESFJ
Grandmother (paternal): ISTJ
Pesudo-grandmother (maternal): INFJ
Pesudo-grandfather: ISFP


----------



## le Meister (Aug 17, 2012)

My mom= ESFJ 
Dad= INTP
My two sisters are ENFP and INFJ. I guess I take after my dad the most, haha


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

Father - INFP/INFJ
Mother - INFP
Myself - INFP
Brother - INFP
Brother - INFP
I have two other brothers too but I'm not sure about their types. I would suspect one is an INTJ or ISTJ, and the other probably an ISFJ.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Mother: INFJ
Grandmother: ISTJ
Step-grandfather: EXTP (probably ESTP)
I only met my biological grandfather like.. 2 or 3 times, and only one of those times was past the age of 10.

Father: ENTJ
Grandfather: ISTP? I've only talked to him a few times, but what I know of him, strikes me as being ISTP.
He's moderately quiet.. Was moderately shocked at my father, while he was growing up, because of his fondness of "book learning". Was a mechanic. Was yet again, shocked when I saw him a few years ago, because he didn't understand most of my ideas.. And he commented "Well, your father always was fan of book learning.." And some random comment about common sense. So yeah, I'll go with that.

Sis 1: ISTJ
Her husband: ENTP
Sis 2: ISFJ
Bro 1: INTJ
Girlfriend: Never met her, but what I've seen on her Facebook, she looks quite INFPish.
Sis 3: ENFJ
Boyfriend: ENFP
Me: ENXP
Sis 4: ISTJ
Bro 2: ISTP
Sis 5: ESFP
Bro 3: ESXP (he's young.. But I think he'll be an ESTP)
Sis 6: Too young.. Definitely an extrovert, though.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Toesklok said:


> What's your personality type, and that of your immediate (brothers, sisters, mother, father) family members.


Me - ISTP
Dad - I pretty strongly believe he's an ISTJ
Mom - Not sure. Possibly INFJ?
Sister - ENFP
Sister - INFP
Sister - xSxJ
Brother - ISFJ, I think


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

SychthIce said:


> 70-80% of people are sensors, and all I see there is xNxx, not cool


Why not?


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Me - ISTP
Dad - ISTJ
Mum - ESFP
Older Brother - ENFJ (hate him)
Younger Sister - INFP
Dad's Dad - ISFJ
Dad's Mum - ESTP
Mum's Mum - ENFP
Mum's Dad - ESTJ (CANT STAND HIM FML)

So i'm basically Malcolm in the Middle. roud:


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

I've always found it amusing how my father's side of the family seemed to be composed entirely of SJs, while my mother's side has lots of intuitives and SPs. Naturally, they never got really well together.

Me: INTJ
Brother: Probably INTP

Mother's side:

Mother: INFJ
Uncle: ESTP
Grandmother: ENFJ
Grandfather: INTJ (I often get compared to him)

Father's side:

Father: ESFJ (I could never get along with him)
Aunt: ISFJ
Grandmother: ISTJ
Grandfather: ESTJ


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Me: ENTP
Mother: ESFJ
Father: INTJ


On my mother's side:
Oldest Cousin (Same birthday too!): ENTP
Cousin Twin #2:ENFP
Cousin Twin #1:E(S/N)FJ 
Aunt: ???
Uncle: INTP

On my father's side:
Oldest Cousin: ESTP (with low spectrum aspergers, he's 12 years old or something)
Youngest Cousin: ESFP
Uncle: ISTP
Aunt: ESTJ

Grandmother (maternal): ISFJ
Grandmother (paternal): ESFP
Grandfather (maternal): ESTJ
Grandfather (paternal): No clue, he was dead by my arrival. From what I understand he had a very good sense of humour, but was also a very strict martial arts instructor who had terrible financial sense but was very daring with business ventures, and lost all that side of my family's money and moved them to Florida where land was cheap. He sold coloured plates, by the way, of no matching sets, just plates. He also had a few other junk buisnesses, I think. He also served in the Korean war. That's about all I know. So, probably not a Si Dom/Aux from all of that. Also, he found his religion important. Working off very little here though, so... ya know. Oh, and very optimistic too.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

raichu said:


> Why not?


I meant, more than half of the dudes family members are being typed as Ns, it doesn't go with the fact that Ns are only about 20% of the population, lots of mistyping obviously


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

> 70-80% of people are sensors, and all I see there is xNxx, not cool



I met a family once that was composed of an ENTJ, ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP, INFJ, ESTJ, ENFP, INTJ, INTP, and another ENFJ (family reuinion camping trip thing). I decided I'm going to find them once I hit a good age, and pick the ENFP or ENFJ girl my age to marry. Those would be great fucking inlaws. 


Brahseph Sychth, you be makin' mad assumptions mon. Get a grip on yo head, fix yo Ne. Statistically it's less probable, nothing means it's a mistyping. 


> obviously


 Raichu's family may just be mostly intuitive. You have no ability to prove otherwise without meeting them, so don't argue with his logic when you have no basis except a general statistical trend that has no exclusive factor.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

SychthIce said:


> I meant, more than half of the dudes family members are being typed as Ns, it doesn't go with the fact that Ns are only about 20% of the population, lots of mistyping obviously


I'm not so sure. There are seven in my family, and at least three of them are N's, and maybe four. Maybe it runs in families? Or maybe N's and people who know a lot of N's are the ones most likely to be interested in personality typing in the first place. I know I only got into it because of one of my N sisters.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Ironweaver said:


> I've always found it amusing how my father's side of the family seemed to be composed entirely of SJs, while my mother's side has lots of intuitives and SPs. Naturally, they never got really well together.


Haha, that's how my family is, too. My mom's side gives off an ESxP vibe, and my dad's side seems like a lot of xSTJ's. They don't see each other, but I can't imagine they'd approve of each other XD My dad's side would be trying to organize a trip to the museum, while my mom's side would be out shooting the word "poop" into the side of the house.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I met a family once that was composed of an ENTJ, ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP, INFJ, ESTJ, ENFP, INTJ, INTP, and another ENFJ (family reuinion camping trip thing). I decided I'm going to find them once I hit a good age, and pick either the ENFP or ENFJ my age to marry. Those would be great fucking inlaws.


Wut? doubtful I would say
and do you get along with ENFPs? they drain the shit out of me :bored:


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Doubtful perhaps, but they were awesome. My family went on their annual family trip because the ENTJ in that family is an employee at my father's lawfirm. Most of the xNFPs listed met at the same theatre that they all acted in, and got married and had more little intuitives. The parents were amusingly irresponsible, they let the kids drink and smoke with them the whole time, and cheered their kids on while they jumped back and forth over the campfire. That's why the world needs Si.

I love ENFPs, actually. I'm trying to date an ESFJ right now because the large majority of my relationships have been with ENFPs (trying to break the streak), and most of my friend group is ENFP. I'm a closet theatre geek, and when soccer's not in season I do theatre at this local theatre that all the actors in my school go to. So the majority of people I've met there were ENFPs. If you can't keep up with ENFPs, consider that you're not Ne-Dominant. I find them amusing and invigorating to be around. They're only tiring when they bitch at you.

Outside of acting, my friend group is mostly ESxP, because of soccer.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

raichu said:


> I'm not so sure. There are seven in my family, and at least three of them are N's, and maybe four. Maybe it runs in families? Or maybe N's and people who know a lot of N's are the ones most likely to be interested in personality typing in the first place. I know I only got into it because of one of my N sisters.


Do you think that it could be genetic? It seems to me also, that the vast majority of people I know are Ss, once I started to spot the differences (witch confirms the statistics)


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

raichu said:


> Haha, that's how my family is, too. My mom's side gives off an ESxP vibe, and my dad's side seems like a lot of xSTJ's. They don't see each other, but I can't imagine they'd approve of each other XD My dad's side would be trying to organize a trip to the museum, while my mom's side would be out shooting the word "poop" into the side of the house.


With us, it's more like "shallow, materialistic philistines" (father's side) versus "silly, uncivilized peasants" (mother's).


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

SychthIce said:


> Do you think that it could be genetic? It seems to me also, that the vast majority of people I know are Ss, once I started to spot the differences (witch confirms the statistics)


Environmental. Intuitive in an intuitive environment meets another intuitive, marriage, has babies, raises them in a heavily intuitive environment, some intuititive babies. Picks a new carrot, intuitive tubers. YAY! 

Also, please provide the name and credentials of your witch for proper sourcing.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Doubtful perhaps, but they were awesome. My family went on their annual family trip because the ENTJ in that family is an employee at my father's lawfirm. Most of the xNFPs listed met at the same theatre that they all acted in, and got married and had more little intuitives. The parents were amusingly irresponsible, they let the kids drink and smoke with them the whole time, and cheered their kids on while they jumped back and forth over the campfire. That's why the world needs Si.
> 
> I love ENFPs, actually. I'm trying to date an ESFJ right now because the large majority of my relationships have been with ENFPs (trying to break the streak), and most of my friend group is ENFP. I'm a closet theatre geek, and when soccer's not in season I do theatre at this local theatre that all the actors in my school go to. So the majority of people I've met there were ENFPs. If you can't keep up with ENFPs, consider that you're not Ne-Dominant. I find them amusing and invigorating to be around. They're only tiring when they bitch at you.
> 
> Outside of acting, my friend group is mostly ESxP, because of soccer.


Oh don't get me wrong, many of my Exs were ENFPs, one of my closest friend too, they are in fact amusing to be with, and I pretty much like em, but having an ENFP partner is kinda creepy,communication is so hard, they take everything personally,, sometimes they really seem to be the typical "blonde", they are so indirect in their communication, and spend lots of time talking about people I don't give a crap about.. they are still awesome thought :laughing:
The INTP I dated was by far the best one, we got along perfectly


----------



## Stratocaster (Sep 20, 2012)

Me: ENTP
Father: ESTP
Mother: ISFJ
Brother: ISTJ
Sister: INTJ


----------



## waroftheearthworms (Sep 21, 2012)

Immediate, because my extended is large and I'd get on a roll.
Me: INT_?_
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTJ
Brothers: ISFP, ISTJ, ISTP, ESFP
Sister: ISFJ

Seriously, sundry Sensors. They all read their profiles and had the "omg it's me" reaction. Extended is more N (thankfully!)


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Also, please provide the name and credentials of your witch for proper sourcing.


XD


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

SychthIce said:


> Do you think that it could be genetic? It seems to me also, that the vast majority of people I know are Ss, once I started to spot the differences (witch confirms the statistics)


It _might_ be genetic. I mean, it's the whole nature vs nurture thing, and I've personally always been inclined to think nature. Your personality has to come from somewhere, and if it's true that you're born a certain type and that it's not all environmental, then it probably would be genetic. Everyone notices similarities in a family's personalities, and while I definitely believe that a large part of that (mannerisms and speech patterns) is just from spending too much time together, I also think part of it has to be genetic.

I mean, Harry was so much like his father. Except for his eyes. He had his mother's eyes.

...and I know usually they were referring to Harry's appearance, but people were also always saying how his personality was like his dad's, too. I also know Harry Potter isn't real  but it's a good example and it does happen. I think.


----------



## Kestrelcloud (Jul 5, 2012)

Me- ENFP, as far as I can tell 
Sister- Keeps testing as an iNtuitive, but I _really_ don't think she is... So, ExFP. I am yet to figure that out.
Mom- ESFJ (dear goodness, she's difficult to live with)
Dad- ENxJ (he took a test once, but I forgot if he was a thinker or a feeler)
Brother- IxFP. Not too sure about S/N.


----------



## Art Deco Duckling (May 24, 2012)

Mother: INFP
Father: ESTP (possibly ESTJ, not exactly sure)

Siblings, eldest to youngest (all from same parents)
Me: INFP
Brother: INFP
Brother: ENFP
Brother: ISTJ
Sister: ENFP
Sister: INFP
Brother: EXXX


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mom: ESTP
Me: ISTP
grandma: INFJ


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Me: ENFP
Mom: ISFJ
Grandma: ESTJ
Dad: He's too messed up. Some kind of Te-Fi. How does one type an alcoholic/drug addict?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Me: xSTP
Mom: INTJ
Dad: ISTJ
Brother: INFJ
Grandma: ESFJ (I think. She's definitely a feeler)


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Me: INTP
Son: ESFP
Brother: ESTP
Sister: ESFJ
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTJ


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Me: ENFP
Sister: ENFJ
Mother: INFJ
Father: ENTP
Cousin: INTJ
Cousin's husband: ISTJ
Cousin's mother (Aunt): ENTJ
Other cousin: ESFJ
Other cousin's husband: ESTP
Other other cousin: ESFP

Types be all over the place! Makes for a more than interesting family, for sure.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Me - ISTJ
My mom - ENFP
My older sister - INFP
My younger sister - ESFP
My youngest sister - ENFP

My dad -? I am not completely sure yet. So far, I am thinking ENTX/INTX, but he sometimes behaves like a Fe user, so I am not sure yet. I will have to observe his behavior and critically inspect his behavior for a longer time until I am completely sure. The rest of my family took the test, so I know for sure what they are.

Edit: Oh yeah, I recently read a few threads on the ENTP forum and it was like Deja Vu, as though someone made a few people with the same mind set and way of thinking as him.. So I may also look into that.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Father: INTJ
Mother: ISTJ
Brother: ISTP
Me: ENFJ

I'm the only extrovert and only feeler in the family :tongue:


----------



## red455hawk (Dec 30, 2013)

Me - INTP
Brother - ENTJ
Mother - ISFJ
Father - ENTJ (guessing)


----------



## zoetheska (Aug 21, 2013)

Me: INTP
Brother: ENFJ
Mom: INTJ
Dad: ESTP
Paternal grandfather: ENTP
Paternal grandmother: ISFJ
Cousin #1: ISTP
Cousin #2: ESxJ
Cousin #3: ISFP
(all the cousins are paternal as well)


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESTP
Sister: ISFP (Though now and then I think she is an N)
Sister: ESTJ
Sister: ISTJ
Me: ENTJ

For the most part these are speculations, most of my family can't stand the MBTI stuff so when I ask them questions about themselves they know exactly where I'm going and stop it in my tracks.


----------



## cloudhead (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm INTP, I guess my dad is too (potential INTJ though).
Mom may be an ISTJ, but I don't know too much about that type so I'm not sure.
My little sister is horribly E and F, with some N in the middle and maybe a P at the end (how do I tell?)
And to finish there's her twin and my sister, who is a more irritable and slightly less sociable version of her (help to type her greatly appreciated).

Sent from my Ascend G510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleSpot (Nov 25, 2013)

Me:INTJ
My mother:ESTJ 
My father:ENTP (might be an INTP)
My brother:ESTJ/ENTJ (probably something with a lot of Te)


----------



## KaalaLilee (Jan 24, 2014)

I am fortunate enough to be growing up in a house with two introverted parents. As an introvert myself, I've never felt the "fish out of water" that is apparently often described by introverts (according to a book I read). In fact, my entire (immediate) family aside from my brother are introverted ^.^
Me: INFP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: INTP
Sister: ISFP
Brother: Unconfirmed aside from being a definite extrovert.

I did also test all my grandparents at one point, but this is all I remember (may or may not be accurate):
Grandma: Introverted 
Grandpa: Extroverted
Grandmother: INFJ
Grandfather: ENTJ


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Not necessarily my actual family but the types of my college "family" (close friends in college):
My roommate: ENTP
Friend 1,2,3: ISTP
Friend 4: ESFP
Friend 5: INFJ
Friend 6: ESFJ
Friend 7: INTJ
Friend 8: IxTP
Friend 9: ENxP
Friend 10: ISFJ


----------



## SunClef (May 7, 2013)

Me: IxFx
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ISTJ
Sister: ISTJ
Brother: INTP/J
Cousin: ENTP
Cousin: ESFP
Cousin: INFP
Cousin: ESTP


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a suspicion that the three members of my family that have been typed are all mistyped....and one of them is me (expect a filled out questionnaire in the "What's my Type" section sometime soon).

My mom did a test once and scored ENTJ. The more I live with her, the more I feel like this is wrong. If nothing else, I suspect she's a Feeler; she's told me before that she envies my ability to not be bothered by criticism, she cries relatively easily, she regularly calls me a heartless bitch and can go on for ages about my "lack of compassion" when I guess I'm not nice enough to her (we argue frequently about all sorts of things). She yells at me a lot over my lack of attention to detail, a trait I think would be more in common with Sensors...I've heard that high stress or extreme circumstances can cause a person to manifest as her shadow type - and I can actually kind of see my mother as an ISFP. Kind of. 

My dad didn't live long enough to see my fascination with MBTI even develop, but my mom once tried to retrospectively type him by filling out a test "as he would". It came back INTJ. I also think this is wrong, thanks to one of my mother's favorite anecdotes about my father: he was extremely particular about people not touching his things. If he left a pen on his desk , then came back and found it turned 45 degrees to the left, he would demand to know why. Doesn't sound like an N-user to me (then, I'm still trying to fully understand the functions). He seems to have been something of a traditionalist too; I was a bit disturbed to learn from a conversation that my mother stopped working outside the home _at his request, _and he insistedthat she be home when I came home from school as a kid_. _There's nothing wrong with this, in principle, but the fact that my father basically _told her_ to do so and she happened to agree on his values...bothers me_. _I suspect he was an ISTJ, for some reason.

So yeah. I have no idea what my parents' actual types are, or even my own.


----------



## sage90 (Jul 16, 2013)

My mom: ENFP (most probable, possibly ESFJ)
My dad: ISTJ 
Brother: tests as ISTP (But possibly INTP)
Sister: Unknown, possibly INFJ, INTJ, or INTP
Me: ISTP (90% sure)

Basically all this says is I'm terrible at typing people


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Mom: ISFJ 
Dad: ENFP 
Sister 1: ESTP 
Sister 2: ESFJ 

Grandparents (Father's side): ISFP and ESTJ 
Grandparents (Mother's side): ISFJ and ISTP

Me: INTP


----------



## tlzzlt (Jan 29, 2014)

Me: INTP 
My Mom: ISFJ 
My Sister: ESFJ

I dont get along well with my mom but I get along great with my sister unless it is an emotional moment then my sister goes all Godzilla on me.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Me: ISTP, ESTP, ISFP, INTJ, INFJ, ESFP, ENTJ. (lol)
Dad: ESFP
Mom: INFJ
Sister 1: ESFJ
Sister 2: ESFJ
Brother: ISTJ

The relationship between my Mom and Dad is psycho, at best. A brilliant but dependant INFJ type 2, and a retarded but narcissistic ESFP type 3 do not go well together. One of my ESFJ sisters should be institutionalized and so should I. The other ESFJ sister and ISTJ brother are not bad though. I'm not sure how they managed that. There is so much bullshit going on in my family all the time and my ISTJ brother handles it so well.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Me: ESTJ
Mom: ESFP
Dad: INTJ with ESTJ mother's desire for rules(?)
Brother: INTP


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Me - INFP with a strong outer impression of INTP.
Mom - XSFP. ISFP I think.
Dad - INTP or INFJ.
Mom's mom - probably ESFJ. 

Other members of family - they prefer Fe/Ti over Fi/Te. Had looots of mind/value clashes.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Very NTP heavy family. No wonder I ended up like this.

*I* am an ENTP.
My *mom* is an ENTP as well.
My *dad* just confirmed me he is an INTP (I was going for INTJ, but it was close)
My brother does not want to take the test, but I suspect he is an ExTP.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

disguise said:


> My brother does not want to take the test, but I suspect he is a ExTP.


If he doesn't want to take the test, then I have reason to believe he's ESTP.





Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Violator Rose said:


> If he doesn't want to take the test, then I have reason to believe he's ESTP.


 Interesting, how come? Is it a common ESTP trait to refuse taking personality quizzes?


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

disguise said:


> Interesting, how come? Is it a common ESTP trait to refuse taking personality quizzes?


It's a common trait amongst the majority of S types. That's why you don't see too many sensors here on PerC; they're either too busy with the real world, or just completely disinterested in the theoretical nature of MBTI to begin with.










Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I have tested my family

Me - INTJ
Little Brother ESFP
Mom - ISFJ
Dad - ENTP


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Me - INFP
Father - INTJ
Mother - ESFP
Brother - INTP

Poor brother, so much Te to deal with.


----------



## machina sensus (Jan 16, 2014)

I've typed my family as: 

Dad: ESFJ
Mom: ISTP 
(yes, they make sense for each other) 
Me, eldest child: ENTJ
Younger sis: ISFP


----------



## flyingdaydreamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Mom - ISFJ
Dad - ISFJ
Me - INFJ
Brother 1 - INFJ
Brother 2 - ENTJ (never taken a test but I'm convinced he is)

Paternal grandparents - ISFJ (guessing)
Maternal grandma - ESFP (guessing)
Paternal grandpa - INTx (guessing)


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Me: INFP
Sister: ISFP
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ENTJ
Grandmother: ENFP
Grandfather: ESTJ
Other grandmother: ISFJ
Other grandfather: ISTJ
Female cousin: INFJ
Male cousin: ENTP
Uncle: ENTP
Aunt: ENFJ
Other aunt: ISFJ
(I have a huge family. I give up.)


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Me: INFP

Mom: INFJ or ISFJ
Dad: ISTP
Stepdad: ESFP
Sister: No damn clue

My mom has an associates degree in accounting, a very Si field, but she loves forensics and detective shows, which is more N-like. She is not an intellectual person, but the stereotype of N types as intellectual and S types as not is BS, so that is no help. Fe is definitely her Auxiliary, though.


----------



## purplewool (Mar 25, 2012)

Me: INFP
Brothers: ISFJ, ESTJ
Parents: ISTJ, ESFJ

How did I come to be in a family of SJs! :tongue:


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

Me: INFP
Brother: ESTJ
Mum: INFJ
Dad: ISXP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Idk, but I'm just guessing...

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: INTJ
Me: INFJ

Makes enough sense.


----------



## butterflyxcollector (Mar 23, 2015)

My confirmed family members:

Mother - ENFP
Father - INTJ
Brother (Twin 1) - ENFP
Brother (Twin 2) - ESTP
Brother - ENTJ
(Most think my brothers are triplets because the third was conceived only a couple months after the twins were born...lol)
Husband - INTJ with extroverted tendencies when surrounded by his very close family.
Me - INFJ (I'm the oldest of my siblings)

All in all I am very much like my father while my mom is a social butterfly and my brothers are all loud and easily exciteable. Haha especially when they are together. I'm always the wise older sister. Even my mother frequently asks for my advice, and occasionally my father when it comes to emotions and relationships with people and spirituality. He's very much a scientist though, a nuclear engineer. My mother bounces from career to career, as do my brothers, except for the ESTP who is in the U.S. Navy. My brothers occasionally seek my advice, since I am the most reliable of the family. Growing up, they would always call me mom on accident and I am only 2 years older than them, which I know is odd.

My husband and I are very much alike, except he is more logical than I am, where I tend to me more intuitive and rely on my gut feeling. He is also a lot like my father, so I always joke that the saying I married my Dad. XD he can be more extroverted though. We have a very tight inner circle of family and friends and it's rare we meet new people and befriend them. I'm more inclined to do so than my husband, though. Neither of us are shy, just quiet observant types.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Mother: ENTJ
Father: ISTJ
Brother: ESTJ (possible ENTJ, but definitely dominant Te)
Me : ISTJ


----------



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

My mom is an ISTJ and my dad's an ENFP like me. Needless to say, we don't always see eye to eye.


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

Mother - ISFP
Father - ESTJ
Brother - ISTP
Me - INFJ


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Me: ENTP
Mother: ISFJ
Father: ESTP 
Grandmother: ESFJ
Grandfather: ENFJ (speculation, but very rational and tough one)

Obs: 
My mom is a very strong ISFJ
My dad is not a heavy T, but really strong Se
I'm really polarised, the extroversion is the only one that is ''just a little over 50%'', the rest is really solid.
I have a good relation with my mom, even though I really notice that we are really different, and I don't have a good relation with my father, we fight all the time, he doesn't seem to understand nothing beyond the obvious and he's a very unhealthy ESTP.


----------



## missleana (Jan 12, 2015)

I am not 100% sure but lets give it a try.

Me: ENFP
Mom: ESTJ
Sister: ISFJ
Sister: ENFJ
Brother: ISTJ

Tough life for me :crazy: My ENFJ sister is a lot like me, though she actually gets sh*t done. It's often hard being surrounded by SxJs since they don't really get my way of thinking and being emotional.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Not completely sure either but purely guessing right now and not spending too much on the analyzing.

*Me:* INFP
*Mother:* IXFJ, leaning towards ISFJ
*Father:* ISTP, possible ESTP... XSTX but ISTP's best guess
*Older Sister:* INTP but uses Fi? Possible INFP.
*Younger Sister:* ISFP, leaning towards ISFJ


----------



## clotho (Mar 13, 2013)

Me: INFP
My sister: INTJ
Dad: ISTP
Mom: ESTJ


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Me: INTJ
Brother 1: INTP
Brother 2: ISTJ

Adding all that up the family mentality unsurprisingly becomes ISTJ (4 I:s, 3 S:s, 4 T:s, 4 J:s). All about that order, cleanliness and duty, everyone have to a practical goal in life, pursue this goal and work hard to achieve it. If you don't you'll get picked on by everybody. My INTP brother is sort of the black sheep and I'm somewhere in between.


----------



## pumpkins (Feb 2, 2012)

Mom - ExFJ
Dad - ISTJ
Brother - ISTJ
Me - INFP


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Me- ENFJ
My Brother- ESTJ
My Mom- ESFJ
My Dad- ENTJ

My Paternal Grandpa- ISTJ
My Paternal Grandma- ENFJ?

My Maternal Grandpa- ESFP
My Maternal Grandma- ISFJ

We're a fairly diverse bunch


----------



## wind_up_bird (Mar 16, 2015)

Me: ENTP
Mother: ENFJ
Father: ISTJ
Brother: ENFP?? He tested as one but Idk if I'm convinced. He's got some strong argumentative tendencies but no tact with it and not very convincing, tbh. He hates abstract logic. He argues in circles with my mom but he kind of sucks at it. He just gets mad. It's weird. Love him though.

My parents and I get in this loop of miscommunication. It's like, my dad tells my mom something, my mom overreacts and blows up on me, I try to salvage the situation, and my dad is like, "everything is under control." 

Grandparents: All Si dominant. Highly traditional and conservative. One of my nanas is certainly ISFJ. 

Just writing this I can see the genesis of all our communication problems, lol.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESTJ 

Me: ENTP
You can imagine, an NT raised up by two SJs....


----------

